# New Guy so i thought Id post my pics



## bjjfan (May 5, 2015)

I am a little tighter than this now but the general look is the same.


----------



## greggy (May 6, 2015)

Look very solid. What's your stats?


----------



## cybrsage (May 10, 2015)

Welcome to AnaSCI!


----------



## rAJJIN (May 10, 2015)

Big Ole boy. Can sure see some muscle in there.
Not sure your goals but if you get down to 10% I bet you would look
completely different.
Thanks for sharing and welcome to Anasci


----------



## psych (May 10, 2015)

Do you compete in NAGA for BJJ/JUDO?


----------



## BigBob (May 11, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## chrisr116 (May 11, 2015)

Big old camel hump traps.  Love it.  Welcome man


----------

